# Do you know the difference between a Comet and an Asteroid?



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

The main difference between asteroids and comets is their composition, what they are made of. 
Asteroids are made up of metals and rocky material, while comets are made up of ice, dust and rocky material.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 21, 2021)

Chunks that break off of asteroids and comets are called meteroroides while they're in space.  The parts that make it through the Earth's atmosphere are called meteors; most burn up once they enter the atmosphere and make pretty falling stars as they do. The ones that impact Earth's surface are called meteorites.  Don't want to ever be near a meteorite strike!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> The main difference between asteroids and comets is their composition, what they are made of.
> Asteroids are made up of metals and rocky material, while comets are made up of ice, dust and rocky material.


That is why we see white trails by comets.


----------

